# P238 assembly issue



## chazzman (Oct 30, 2006)

I recently purchased a Sig P238, went to the range and fired 100 flawless rounds, really enjoy the gun. I field stripped and cleaned, when I resembled the recoil guide spring pin extended beyond the barrel about 1 inch or more. I dissembled and reassembled 3 times and it was fine on the 3rd try. What did I do wrong? I never removed the spring from the pin so I do know the spring was on correctly...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It might be possible that you got the rear of the spring guide in front of the slide stop shaft.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Excuse the crappy cell phone picture....










If it looked like this it was getting the slide stop in wrong as described above.

While this is not a 238, they are *very, very similar*.


----------



## chazzman (Oct 30, 2006)

The picture above is exactly what it looked like. The shaft only goes in with the half moon downward, just cant figure out what was happening. I even went and watched a You-tube video on assembly and checked the owners manual. Any suggestions on what might of happened? I guess if I knew what went wrong I would be content... Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It's not just the slide you have to get the stop through, there's a oblong whole in the barrel link that the slide stop shaft needs to be inserted through.

In the picture posted above, the barrel's been pushed back too far and the slide stop shaft is forward of the link which results with the guide rod contacting the slide stop shaft instead of the barrel link. 

When you're assembling the gun, make sure that the oblong hole of the barrel link is centered with the hole in the frame prior to inserting the slide stop.


----------



## TomServo92 (Feb 13, 2012)

I made the same mistake with our P238 the first time I cleaned it. Do as VAMarine advised and you'll be good.


----------



## chazzman (Oct 30, 2006)

VAMarine said:


> It's not just the slide you have to get the stop through, there's a oblong whole in the barrel link that the slide stop shaft needs to be inserted through.
> 
> In the picture posted above, the barrel's been pushed back too far and the slide stop shaft is forward of the link which results with the guide rod contacting the slide stop shaft instead of the barrel link.
> 
> When you're assembling the gun, make sure that the oblong hole of the barrel link is centered with the hole in the frame prior to inserting the slide stop.


Awesome Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

chazzman said:


> Awesome Thanks!


You're welcome. :smt1099


----------

